# putting food coloring in the water used for plants



## ttotheh (May 17, 2009)

when i was young in science class we would put food coloring in the water used for a plant in a week r two the plant would be blue(or wut ever color the food coloring was) i was wondering if this was possible to make your budsky blue or red or somthing idk just wondoring


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 17, 2009)

Go for the rainbow effect


----------



## ttotheh (May 17, 2009)

ill give it a try when they get bout half way through the veg stage


----------



## StoneyBud (May 17, 2009)

Go to Google and type: food coloring in marijuana

I got a whole bunch of hits on it.

I didn't bother reading them, as I don't ever intend to do it, but let us know.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 17, 2009)

The dye would not necessarily be able to cross the cell membranes to be transported to the leaves. You would have to cut the stems from the plants and insert the cut ends into the blue, water-soluble dye.  I can pretty much guarantee that your experiment was done with cuttings from a green, stalky plant, not plants drawing colored water through their roots and changing color.

If it were possible for it to work in any way, you would need to cut a stem/branch from a nearly finished flowering plant, then set the cutting in colored water for a day or two.  I refuse to be responsible for what this does to the uquality of your bud though.


----------



## ttotheh (May 17, 2009)

im getting mixed reviews some say its freakin awsome makes buds n leafs crrazy colors and some say tht it does nothing im going to try it and ill post pictures when everythings done


----------



## smokeytimes (May 17, 2009)

Blue, wouldn't that make blueberry? :bong:


----------



## ttotheh (May 17, 2009)

lol u could sell it saying its blueberry


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 17, 2009)

and if you stick the cutting in a bowl of sugar, it sucks the sugar up the stem and turns into more trichs on the buds......


----------



## ttotheh (May 17, 2009)

your bsing me right


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 18, 2009)

don't forget to add your favorite flavor


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 18, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> and if you stick the cutting in a bowl of sugar, it sucks the sugar up the stem and turns into more trichs on the buds......


 :**: 
uh yes, I am definitely **'ing you.

But I swear that if you put chili powder and tortilla chips in your DWC or in your soil it makes your buds taste like tacos.:banana:


----------



## ttotheh (May 18, 2009)

lol


----------



## Hick (May 18, 2009)

"Yo quiero taco bell"


----------



## winstonwolf (May 18, 2009)

I like to add Hollandaise sauce during the final flush to impart that great Eggs Benedict taste.


----------



## PencilHead (May 18, 2009)

If I really liked the taste of good bud, what would I add to achieve the taste?


----------



## WeedHopper (May 18, 2009)

Thats funny as hell,,,,Crap,,,But funny as hell.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 18, 2009)

ttotheh said:
			
		

> im getting mixed reviews some say its freakin awsome makes buds n leafs crrazy colors and some say tht it does nothing im going to try it and ill post pictures when everythings done



Whoever is telling you this is just pulling your leg.   It simply does not work.  Do the ones who say it is "freakin awsome" have anything to back it up?  Have you ever seen actual plants with buds and leaves crazy colors?


----------



## StoneyBud (May 18, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> If I really liked the taste of good bud, what would I add to achieve the taste?


You would want to buy some of my "Good Bud" concentrated extract flavoring for marijuana plants.

I swear, it will make your plants taste EXACTLY like Good Bud.

For just today, I'm including, free of charge, a tincture of "Super Duper UV protection for plants" the new product that will protect your plants from harmful Ultra-Violet radiation by forming tiny little umbrellas over the entire plant!

As an added extra for new customers, and ONLY if you call our 800 number within the next 10 seconds, AN ABSOLUTELY FREE 1966 CORVETTE !

1-800-555-6432, wait for a tone then dial 6598, wait for the tone and dial 4439. If your call is completed within 10 seconds, you get your own FREE CORVETTE STINGRAY!

The price of the Good Bud extract flavoring is: Eleventy two ninty five.


----------



## Hick (May 18, 2009)

> 1-800-555-6432


..I got some chick named "Bambi".. 
wasssssssup?....... you Bambi??? 


:rofl:


----------



## StoneyBud (May 18, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..I got some chick named "Bambi"..
> wasssssssup?....... you Bambi???
> 
> 
> :rofl:


Yeah, and I want you to know we STILL haven't any sheep to loan! Especially one that would do THAT!


----------



## winstonwolf (May 18, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> If I really liked the taste of good bud, what would I add to achieve the taste?



That is so cosmic, man...


----------



## WeedHopper (May 18, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Yeah, and I want you to know we STILL haven't any sheep to loan! Especially one that would do THAT!


 
Not to worry,,Hick knows how to train his women,,,,,,,,I mean Sheep.:hubba:


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 18, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> As an added extra for new customers, and ONLY if you call our 800 number within the next 10 seconds, AN ABSOLUTELY FREE 1966 CORVETTE !
> 
> 1-800-555-6432, wait for a tone then dial 6598, wait for the tone and dial 4439. If your call is completed within 10 seconds, you get your own FREE CORVETTE STINGRAY!
> 
> The price of the Good Bud extract flavoring is: Eleventy two ninty five.


 
Can I just buy the "Good Bud"?  I really don't want to contribute to one more god awful chevy on the road rolling around burning oil.  Got anything like a 1972 Batmobile that runs on broken dreams and wet farts?


----------



## PencilHead (May 18, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> You would want to buy some of my "Good Bud" concentrated extract flavoring for marijuana plants.
> 
> I swear, it will make your plants taste EXACTLY like Good Bud.
> 
> ...


 
Uh, is the 66 Corvette new, and do I get my choice of colors on umbrellas?


----------



## leafminer (May 18, 2009)

I can do better than any of those guys. What you need is my BudColor Kit. Not getting those purple highlights you dreamed of? No problem! Just before you cut the buds, give them a quick spray with my BudColor Purple Highlights No. 7. It's what all the top breeders use (how do you think they get those magical looking photos and then with the 'same' seeds yours look like spinach, haha!)
- Safe when used as directed.


----------



## zipflip (May 19, 2009)

if this was actually possible i'd put in (if it exists) a UV responsive dye. that way under a black light the plant would suddenly illuminate itself.
  now i dont know how far fetched this may seem but wouldnt that be somethin...?
  i read a while back on here somewhere someone did the thing take a clipped small branch wit bud on it and filled cup bout 1/2 inch or so half distille water an half some dye and let it soak for day or two. maybe like the old celery experiment in elementary school...?
  hey if such a dye does exist someone point me in the direction of it. and i will so definately give it a try .
  or how bout that black light tatoo ink. im assumin non toxic to humans  but wats the inks makeup structure/ingredients watever lol. its only like 20$ on ebay.  
  or maybe just doin the soak the stem in it trik an see if it do that way. but would it do anythin taste smoke wise? hence wats in the ink? any tatoo artists out there know?


----------



## zipflip (May 19, 2009)

hxxp://www.blacklightworld.com/Tracers.htm
  wait... here we go. heres somethin maybe?

su more ideas
hxxp://www.wildfirefx.com/products/waterdye.aspx.
Products > Water Dye
Turn Any Fountain, Or Closed Water System, Into A Brilliant Black Light Effect Using Wildfire Luminescent Water Dyes. 
Wildfire&#8217;s Luminescent Water Dyes use powerful formulas for the brightest possible fluorescent effect. In fact, just one gallon will treat up to 2,200 gallons of water! Five different stock colors are available in pint or quart sizes:


----------



## mrkingford (May 19, 2009)

I have multi-spectrum colored 3-d glasses i'll sell cheap.
Makes everything rainbow colors and the 3-d adds that 
'utopia" effect.    129.99, includes free shipping and 3 bags of extra butter popcorn. (for the munchies)..........


----------

